# Safety on the Road



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 24, 2017)

One of the threads on a camping site I belong to addresses, 'Safety on the Road'.  Whether to take a gun, some type of weapon along for the possibility of intruders, both human or animal.  I gave up my guns many years ago, my son was the beneficiary.  Then when the concept of Van Dwelling became real, I decided that I needed a gun for whatever perceived malady that may befall me.  One of the things I learned through my many years of camping, was that for the most part other campers were a pretty mellow group.  I have had a couple incidences over those many years that some would say warrant weapon protection, not I!  I would probably do more harm to myself than to anyone else.

 I have noticed because of my limited means of conveyance & the perception I give with my vehicle & camping setup, I'm not placed high on their radar.  I probably look more like the perpetrator rather than the target.  Older cargo van with roof rack, something you would see with a semi-professional plumber or electrician driving.  I look more like someone who is getting by on a day to day basis without a lot of money or assets.  Keeping a low profile was my goal, which I think I've achieved.  I camp at the out of way places in smaller spots, have my Home Depot buckets for garbage & a few cheap containers loaded with my gear.   

 I have one chair nothing fancy but functional.  A few simple camping staples, stove, cheap cooler & am usually found sitting around the fire pit reading my Louis L'Amour books.  I try to appear as destitute as I can, it's easy when you are.  Nothing expensive to show, only items that would net $10 on Craigslist if they wanted to take the effort.  We have as much crime going on in our little park, most items that come up missing are things people leave outside that have very little value except to low end criminals trying to get enough for a fix.  Even the cops don't want to be bothered with complaints (they told my neighbor they won't send out a car for those type of calls) their budgets don't allow them to waste valuable time chasing druggies or homeless.  Maybe Jeff Sessions could address this after he gets control of legal marijuana sellers.  Otherwise we're on our own.

 I watched with interest some lookie-loos driving their $50-100K motor homes through our narrow single lanes around the campground, I could see not many could park those even if they didn't have a small SUV in tow.  It kept a lot of upper mobile campers moving on.  When I was returning home I did notice most of the larger units were either parked at a private RV park, a rest area sandwiched in between the semis or in large truck stops along the way.  If I was so inclined they would be my targets if I had a way to get out of town, I wouldn't want to waste my time mugging someone not as well off as I.  Go for the gold, you're not going to get much from me & my little camp.  But what do I know?  My other neighbor was telling me about his search for a livable RV to take to the coast for fishing.  He would question the dealer about many things, but one question he always asked was, 'What the gas mileage?'  One dealer told him if he has to ask that question he shouldn't be thinking motorhome.

 The thread went on to say that there is safety in numbers, the more van dwellers there are the less chance you will be a victim.  Like the wildebeests in Africa, more animals, more confusion to the predators.  I do a little research, get an idea of how much camping will cost, carry very limited funds with me but have an emergency credit card.  I do still have the rifle hidden in my van, but hopefully I'll never need it.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 24, 2017)

Great choices! Todays environment demands so many variables be calculated. Our camping adventures on the Olympic peninsula involved a 2 day hike in whatever direction we chose with our side arms clearly visible.  Rarely had we met anyone else on these trips, except bears, cougars, and coyotes.


----------



## Trade (Jun 29, 2017)

I like animals, people not so much. Which is why I will own no firearm except those that are designed for the primary purpose of killing human beings. For back country hiking I carry my snub nosed .38 for the remote possibility of encountering a psychopath. If I were hiking in an area where I might encounter large predators such as grizzly bears or mountain lions I would augment that with bear spray.


----------



## IKE (Jun 29, 2017)

I carry a concealed handgun because no matter where I am two legged critters worry me a lot more than four legged critters.

Like Carl Malden used to say in the old American Express commercials, "I don't leave home without it".


----------



## Trade (Jun 29, 2017)

IKE said:


> I carry a concealed handgun because no matter where I am two legged critters worry me a lot more than four legged critters.
> 
> Like Carl Malden used to say in the old American Express commercials, "I don't leave home without it".



I've got permits from Florida and Alabama. But as far as carrying concealed when I am out and about, I would estimate I do that less than 1% of the time. I just don't feel all that threatened.


----------



## Wandrin (Jul 2, 2017)

In many years of traveling, camping, and boondocking, I have have never experienced a situation where having a gun with me would be beneficial and many where it would be a needless hassle.


----------



## Trade (Jul 3, 2017)

Wandrin said:


> In many years of traveling, camping, and boondocking, I have have never experienced a situation where having a gun with me would be beneficial and many where it would be a needless hassle.



I like to go heeled when I am way out in the wilderness because I saw the movie Deliverance.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 3, 2017)

Yeah,  I'd hate to meet up with that old bully  Ben  Dovah !


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## DaveA (Aug 20, 2017)

Trade said:


> I like to go heeled when I am way out in the wilderness because I saw the movie Deliverance.



You should also heed this sign!!!!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 20, 2017)

Wandrin said:


> In many years of traveling, camping, and boondocking, I have have never experienced a situation where having a gun with me would be beneficial and many where it would be a needless hassle.


My experience also, of course here in Canada, the Canadianim are prohibited by law from carrying handguns.


----------



## Robusta (Sep 12, 2017)

We have a shotgun in the camper when we aare traveling.  To many variations in the state laws to carry a handgun.
I have a CCP but almost never carry unless I am going to some shooting related activity. 

I suppose that I could always run into some nut case while out, just like I might win the lottery. Neither has come to pass.


----------



## Trade (Sep 12, 2017)

Robusta said:


> We have a shotgun in the camper when we aare traveling.  To many variations in the state laws to carry a handgun.



When it comes to home defense, you can't beat a shotgun IMO.


----------



## GypsyRoadLady (Sep 26, 2017)

I hike and bike a great deal. I carry though for a false sense of security Mace/Grizzly Bear spray and an air horn. My biggest fear is dogs since every dog wants to chase a biker or runner/hiker. The horn is for the scare which I have used never have I had to use the others.

I asked once a passing hiker Where's the mace and phone, her response was I have a gun, I say you win.


----------

